# Samsung N140 langsam!



## sr.fusion (13. November 2011)

Hi Leute,

mein Netbook für die Uni ist mitlerweile sehr alt, aber leider kaum genutzt, weil keine Zeit um genauer bei zu gucken.

Es ist ein Samsung N140 mit Win7 Starter, was ich wohl beim Kauf echt nicht besser wusste^^

Von Anfang an, lahm wie eine Kröte. Das sag ich leider nicht nur, weil ich ein schnelleres, größeres NOtEbook gewohnt bin, sondern weil es sogar damals gegen etwas ältere Netts abgeschmiert ist. 
Ein wenig habe ich mich selbst erkundigt und rausgefunden, dass es an der fehlenden Samsung-Software lag (diese hatte ich, wie bei jedem neuen notebook/netbook/pc direkt nach dem hochfahren runtergeworfen), da diese laut diverser Kommentare bei amazon die Geschwindigkeit der CPU steuert bzw. den Speed-Modus. Leider hat das nur wenig Erfolg gebracht. Hatte schon überlegt, wieder eine alte xp-Version draufzuspielen, aber davon wurde mir abgeraten. Das Teil ist echt wahnsinnig lahm.. um das mal zu unterstreichen..

Vor meinem "soft-tuning" brauchte es sage und schreibe 3!!! Minuten, um komplett hochzufahren.. (nur mcaffee und notepad im autoboot).... jetzt ca. 1 min.

Was sagt ihr? Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten? Gibt es Software für solche Fälle? Hat vlt. jemand das gleiche Problem gehabt und weiß eine Lösung?

Da ich grade einen neuen Desktop-PC bestelle, ist ein neues Netbook wohl kaum drin, obwohl 40 Euro Arbeitsspeicher nicht in Relation zu 300 Euro für ein komplett neues Nettbo stehen...


Vielen Dank schon einmal,

SR


----------



## Mufflon (14. November 2011)

Hatte auch das problem also mit Ram gleich bis zum Max aufrüsten das macht ca 80% Boost.

Falls möglich noch die langsame Festplatte raus, dann müsste er trotz Atom-Prozzi schnell genug sein


----------



## NuTSkuL (14. November 2011)

am besten ne ssd. hab von einigen schon gehört, dass die bei netbooks viel bringen KANN.
ob das bei atom auch der fall ist, weiss ich nicht. vlt würde das teil dann die ssd limitieren


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. November 2011)

Ist halt ein extrem langsamer Single-Core Atom.
Sowas ist für Win7 ja schon nicht wirklich geeignet.

Natürlich kann man ihn mit einer SSD und mehr RAM aufrüsten und es wird auch etwas Geschwindigkeit bringen.
Aber von der reinen Rechenleistung wird sich nix tun.


----------



## Iceananas (14. November 2011)

Wenn da noch ein Windoof ab Werk drauf ist - sofort runter damit. Ansonsten auf 2GB Ram aufrüsten. Ich habe auch schon mal Atoms genutzt aber so langsam ist mit noch nie eins untergekommen...


----------



## sr.fusion (15. November 2011)

danke schonmal für die ratschläge  wiedermal schnell und kompetent!

habt ihr auf 2gb aufgerüstet? preismäßig wären ja 4gb locker drin, aber ich glaube das wird eher weniger empfohlen, bzw. is mit dem atom nicht allzu viel zu erwarten. 

hdd aufrüsten? müsst ich das teil auseinanderschrauben, was an sich kein ding is.. aber ich hab keine ahnung, was da an hdd oder momentan wohl eher sdd reinpassen würde.. kompatible geschwindigkeiten?

BIG THX
little sr


----------

